# A right old barrel of laughs...



## secretsquirrel (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone fancy doing the Ottery St Mary tar barrel thing on 5th November?

Bit more about it here...

http://www.tarbarrels.co.uk/main.asp

Fire and alcohol - how can you go wrong?!


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2005)

we've got proper mentalists down here in devon and no mstake


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Fire and alcohol - how can you go wrong?!



having met Fuct and Bumgravy - quite a lot


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> having met Fuct and Bumgravy - quite a lot




I have had the joy of doing the tar barrels. Its a right fecking laugh. 

Basically it boils down to get pissed up in one of the pubs. 
Light up a wooden barrel soaked in some greasy kerosene stuff and chuck it on yer shoulder
Run like fuck to the middle of town.   

Its about the only time you can charge at coppers with a weapon and they dont baton charge ya   


Oh and expect to park in Honiton and walk the rest of the way


----------



## Cakes (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes! Yes! I want to go and see the Devonian binge drinking serious burns competition! 

In a culturally sensitive way obviously.

Gah big strapping lads running about with barrels of parafin - smashing!


----------



## easy g (Sep 22, 2005)

that looks


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 22, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy doing the Ottery St Mary tar barrel thing on 5th November?
> 
> Bit more about it here...
> 
> ...



Stig raves about this -- I think she and fellow protesters went there at least once in anti-new-A30 days -- Ottery is about 3-4 miles from the main 3 protest sites.

I visited Ottery when I was camping in the area prior to the Beautiful Days Festival in August (unfortunately Stig didnt arrive til a bit later than my OSM visit). I have to say that NONE of the pubs in the town looked all that great  from an ale point of view -- to be honest, I should say that they were all closed in the mid afternoon, when I was there  but you can always TELL from the outside ..... ...

But the event itself looks brilliant from the website.

And 5th November is this year a *SATURDAY* 

Unfortunately I think we'll be committed to London 5 November stuff this year, but I'll mention this thread to Stig anyway ...


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, if any of you Bristolians (or indeed others) are serious about coming along, we can always turn it into a bit of bash, hang out at mine after, do stuff and things*. 

Just a thort like.





*



			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> having met Fuct and Bumgravy - quite a lot


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Me and the Fizz are going


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

OH I forgot to say. I told fizz about it and she went 

"THERE is NO FECKING WAY I am running around Devon with a barrel on fire on my back"


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 22, 2005)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> visit). I have to say that NONE of the pubs in the town looked all that great  from an ale point of view -- to be honest, I should say that they were all closed in the mid afternoon, when I was there  but you can always TELL from the outside ..... ...
> 
> .




i've heard there aren't any decent pubs in ottery (which is just up the road from me). they'll be some decent ones in the villages outside though


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i've heard there aren't any decent pubs in ottery (which is just up the road from me). they'll be some decent ones in the villages outside though




I've had a few beers in Tipton which is just down the road. Cant comment on the real ale situation though as im guiness through and through.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd be up for this pm sent


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 25, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> running around Devon with a barrel on fire on my back"



So they still sit on fences chewing on ergot infected straw and downing rough scrump down them parts then?


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 25, 2005)

It's fantastic. Packed and the barrel types run right through the crowd.

I'd totally recommend going


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 25, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> So they still sit on fences chewing on ergot infected straw and downing rough scrump down them parts then?



Yeah that'd be about right


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> So they still sit on fences chewing on ergot infected straw and downing rough scrump down them parts then?




No they go out and rive John Deeres and Deutz Farht tractors at very slow speeds on every road all summer instead. 


Its much more fun. Why sit there and watch the world go by when you can get out there play with, and really fuck people off instead. 

Its all audience participation these days


----------

